# Banamine SQ vs IM



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Everything I read on here says give Banamine SQ, but both times different vets have told me to give it, they've made a fuss about insisting to give it IM. They said it lasts longer and is easier on their systems (liver?) given IM as slower release.

Can we clarify this?

I have a goat with an injured leg at the moment...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

IV is the fastest response time into a doe.
IM is the next slowest response time.
Subq gives you the next slowest response time.
Oral gives you the slowest response time if it is not degraded by the rumen, they are not single stomached animals to go by other oral route info...ie, bute oral in horses, doesn't work the same in a goat.

Nearly all vet scripts except for vitamins and minerals, I give IM. I give CD&T IM to hide the granulma/lump it forms. I also use very few vet scripts of antibiotics in my herd, which I think is a huge difference. You also have to know how to give a shot correctly, like when folks talk about lutelyse not working....it didn't work because you didn't get it into a muscle. Hormones have to be a muscle shot to work. 

I have used Banamine all routes, obviously if you want it to last in the system give it subq, if you are going to use it twice a day than give it IM, including IV to do a surgery on a does eye...so no it does not HAVE to be IM only.

How injured is the doe, if she is still walking, just limping but is still eating and drinking and is doing well, you do not want to mask the pain with banamine, she can injure the leg worse. I only use banamine in a situation like that, to get a doe through milking, giving her 1/2 doses about 20 minutes before milking, or if they aren't eating and grinding their teeth in pain, I will give banamine so they will eat painfree. It's an anti-inflammatory and on an injured leg their natural swelling is a splint, the pain is a reminder to keep off that leg. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like I either heard incorrectly what they said, or the effect they wanted (faster/slower) was reversed then... What you say is what I had learned too in the past, that's why I was surprised I thought I heard them say the opposite. The reasoning didn't matter so much at the time, they were clear to give it IM, I'd intended to get back to the big question mark on my notes "later" and well "later" is now 

Yep, you're totally right of course on the pain/swelling being nature's way of protecting it saying "take it easy" and I know for me, I need to take the tiniest amount only to get me eating etc, any level of "comfort" and I'll overdo it on an injury.

I don't think she's injured that badly, all soft tissue, nothing broken, I just wanted to get the info correct on my notes in case I decide to use it. She's only picking at food and holding foot off the ground, so I'm just going to keep an eye on her for the time being. Its VERY hot at the injury site (back leg, pastern thru joint above, swelling goes up leg fading in a few inches, front of pastern is VERY swollen), compare to the other leg. She's youngest yearling, sweet enough to not be one of the Freeloaders that I was complaining about  those girls that needed to be bred months ago... She's not scheduled to be bred for months to come, so not a critical situation, just want her to heal well and I know from my injuries there's that fine line between some anti-inflammatory helping to reduce damage vs taking the pain away enough that I do more damage to it :grin


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Update: 
She's eating now tonight finally, and putting a little weight on it very gingerly. I made a little pen for her attached to the main stock panel pen so she's not "alone" but they can't beat up on her, cuz they really do pick on her normally. Her dam was that way too (picked on) until she kidded and started rising in the ranks, lol. I also gave her a bunch of herbal anti-inflammatory stuff that works about half as good on me as the Rx stuff does with seemingly no side effects. She's such a sweetie, it'll be nice to be able to spoil her a little with extra attention. She'll probably learn to limp to get more attention, I wouldn't put something like that past a few of mine :lol

Anyway, I really just wanted to have the Banamine ready if it was so painful that she went from barely nibbling to stop eating etc. I had this question left on my notes about it, so I wanted follow up and clarify. 

Thanks for that Vicki, that's how I thought I "knew" it was, and there must have just been some miscommunication when the vet told me that, or I heard it, one of us heard the other incorrectly, either asking or answering. We all get OldTimers, and go too fast and hear or say the opposite sometimes, eh? 

I don't know how in the world she did what she did to her foot. We have some dog crates with the metal grid doors in the pen, secured to the fences. The doors are also securely clipped to the fence so they can't whomp them around and get hurt, but we can unclip the door if we need to secure one of them suddenly for some reason. That's rarely happened, I can't even remember when/why before, but it was handy at the time. There's plywood on top of the crates, screwed from underneath, for better waterproofing "roof" and so there's no "gap" between the crate and the fence that they can fall into, and it gives them a flat lounging platform instead of the various shapes that the crate tops come with, that all hold poop. They use them like bunk beds, its usually goats who like each other hanging out in and on the crate all together, and they look like the cutest monkeys the way they let their legs dangle off sometimes...

Somehow she got her foot sideways/horizontal into the vertical door, the very bottom grid row has just a couple of elogated bigger spaces there which she got her foot into one of them. She was laying on the ground, foot stuck in there horizontally, thrashing frantically. We could not get her foot out easily either! I don't know how she did this!

The other crates are nearby all in a group and they came in handy then to QUICKLY secure the goats that were pushing their luck, trying to "help" and most likely to trample her, while we ushered the rest into the next pen so we could get her unstuck. She was totally calm during the roundup of the rest, she's a real sweetheart, like she knew we were there so it would all be ok and she stopped her frantic thrashing even though her foot was still stuck. We had to unscrew the crate halves, get the door out and unattached from the crate, then work on getting her foot out. I'm just glad we were home at the time.

Her pastern and fetlock joint swelled up fast! But I think she'll heal up just fine, I have some anti-inflammatory linament I can use too. As I said, I just wanted to straighten out my Banamine notes so I was prepared in case the pain got so bad that she totally quit eating or started teeth grinding. Thanks Vicki for confirming what I thought I knew and had gotten confused about.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I've found that giving Banamine by mouth works very well, and very quickly, actually. A friend had an Obie she had trimmed a foot too close on at Louisville last year and was worried because she was limping pretty badly right before it was time to be shown. I told her how we had started giving it by mouth after talking to our vet. Long story short, she gave the doe an oral dose and within 10 minutes the doe was walking with no sign of a limp. Caroline


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I give Banamine IM. I was taught to give it IM. And the vet has always said IM for when the goats needed it.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I always gave it IM as well until a couple of years ago. You might want to check with your vet and see if he or she has heard or read anything about giving it by mouth now, as I learned about this from our vet. The drug is absorbed very rapidly through the mucous membranes. Caroline


----------

